# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  My new Ornates

## John Clare

This post is about the Ornate Horned Frogs (_Ceratophrys ornata_) I got this past week.  

I got this one last Sunday at a show - I was impressed by its size, considering how small they usually are when first sold.  Of course when I opened the tub to show Kurt, the little fellow jumped straight out and fell about 4 feet onto the hard floor, on his back.  He seemed to go into shock, going limp and all splayed out.  Thankfully he made a full recovery.  Kurt was surprised by how well such a chubby pacman could jump!


 
I semi-impulse bought this next one on Tuesday because he was mislabelled as a Cranwell's/Chacoan Horned Frog - _Ceratophrys cranwelli_ (or as the pet shop called him, "Green Pacman").  The mislabelling meant he was much cheaper than ornates are normally.  I'm very happy with how much red he has:


 
Here are the two together.  This is a 5.5 gallon Critter Cage sold in the USA with a slide-locking lid.  I've divided it in two using a sheet of Lexan from Home Depot that has been siliconed into place, giving a water tight divider between the two compartments.  These two could never share a terrarium - the larger one would make a quick meal of the froglet!


 
If you're ever wondering how to tell this species from the other Pacman/Horned frogs that are commonly seen for sale, it's actually quite easy.  

Firstly, _Ceratophrys ornata_ has a much more dome-shaped head than _C. cranwelli_ (Chacoan, Cranwell's or "Common" Pacman/Horned Frog).  _C. cranwelli_ is the only albino species for sale so that helps if you see an albino.  Normal _C. cranwelli_ have a more triangular looking face when you compare them to _C. ornata_. 

Secondly, _C. ornata_ has the shortest "horns" on the eyes of any of the pacman frogs available in the the pet trade. 

Lastly, _C. ornata_ usually has a single dot on the back of each eye and this is usually absent in the other species we can buy - you can just see the dots in the photo with the two ornates - don't confuse the dots with the mark that links the sides of both eyes - the dot is on the back side of the eye.  Note, _C. ornata_ can also have the mark that links both eyes, just like this _C. cranwelli_:, but _C. cranwelli_ won't have the single dots on the back of each eye:


 
The other two pacman frogs available are the Surinam Horned Frog, _Ceratophrys cornuta_, and the "Fantasy Frog" which is an infertile hybrid between _C. cornuta_ and _C. cranwelli_.  _C. cornuta_ has the longest eye horns of the 4 kinds of Pacman we see in captivity.  They are also the most difficult to look after - they don't feed as readily as the other species.  Fantasy Frogs have the second longest horns and they tend to make better pets than _C. cornuta_ because they eat more readily.  Fantasies are infertile though - they can't be bred.

Back to my 2 ornates.  I think the larger one may be female due to the light throat, but he/she is still very small to be any way sure of sexing.  The froglet has exhibited some aggressive behaviour like this, just not as extreme:

(you'll have to click this first video and watch it on youtube because the author won't allow it to play outside of youtube's site)
YouTube - Angry Frog

YouTube - ONE PISSED OFF PACMAN!!!!

----------


## Jace

Congratulations on the new additions!  I have to admit I am not a huge fan of Horned Frogs, but you have two very nice looking ones.  The colours are just amazing!  I can't wait for more pictures to watch them grow!

----------


## John Clare

Thanks Jo-Anna.  I'm not a big can of horned frogs in general (too boring - they just sit there all the time) but I've always wanted to keep Ornates, just never seen them in person to buy before now.

----------


## John Clare

Actually, looking at their markings I think my two are related.  Given their distance in time (the larger is probably a month or more older than the smaller), they're most likely cousins or half-siblings.  There aren't many commercial breeders of Ornates in the US.  In fact to the best of my knowledge there are only two - one in California (The Frog Ranch :: Welcome!) and one in Florida.

----------


## Ebony

Hi John, Great looking frogs, Their colours are beautiful. Congrats, They always looked like they should have bigger bodies to me, but I still think they are kinda cute. I look forward to watching them grow. Thanks for your awesome pictures. :Smile:

----------


## Kevin1

I couldn't of put it better than Jace.
You don't see very many solid greens these days. The red one looks like a fiery orange color. I've never seen a red like that, though it could be your great pictures.

----------


## John Clare

Thanks Kevin.  Yes the little one is really that red.  The big one only has a hint of red on the back of the eye lids.

----------


## spooky

What an attractive pair of frogs! Quite stunning!

----------


## scribbles

Nice frogs!

----------


## Jace

Do you know if you have girls, boys, one of each??  My African Bullfrogs just kind of sit there as well, but their colouring is nowhere near as spectacular.  With colours like that, I would be pretty tempted to add one to my collection as well-not that I need anything else!!  And I agree with Ebony-they look like they should be off balance and tip over with such big heads and smaller bodies.  Definately gives them character, that's for sure.  Congrats again and I'm sure everyone is looking forward to frequent updates and more of your great pictures!

----------


## John Clare

Jo-Anna: I've always found that African Bullfrogs get a lot more tame than Pacman frogs - Pacmans always seem detached from people - they really have two modes: nervous and scared of people, or immovable object.  And they really don't move around - African Bullfrogs make Pacman frogs seem like inanimate objects.

As for genders, it's very hard to tell.  I get a male vibe from the small one though and a female vibe from the larger one, but that's not really based on any evidence.

----------


## Jace

I agree about the African Bullfrogs, John.  In terms of mobility, they don't do much, but they seem to like interaction-especially if food is involved!-and they appear to be interested in what is going on around them.  When I had my Pacman, all she or he did was growl constantly, eat, and then stop eating.  Within a month she or he was gone.  I love all frogs, but I doubt I would ever get another one to keep as a pet.  

Well, as long as yours are healthy and eating and growing, it doesn't really matter if they are boys or girls.  I wish you all the best with them!

----------


## John Clare

Thanks Jo-Anna.  What kind did you have?

----------


## Tom

Brilliant pictures. it seems like in the videos of the angry ones the owners were purposely antagonizing them. I really like the teal color of the frog in the fourth picture is it your frog?

----------


## John Clare

He was but I had to return him to the place where I bought him when I moved from Ireland to England in 2000.

----------


## JubJub326

great lookin frogs 
i was thinkin about getting a small pacman 
i was going to keep it in a 10 gallon tank with a very lazy white's tree frog.
any suggestions? reliable website/stores?

See you around the pond! :Frog Smile:

----------


## John Clare

I wouldn't mix species.  10 gallons is fine for an adult pacman.  You can get them from vendors at kingsnake.com but I would suggest visiting a local store and picking one out for yourself instead.  Pacman frogs are commonly sold in pet stores.

----------


## Jace

> Thanks Jo-Anna. What kind did you have?


I honestly don't know what kind I had.  He wasn't nearly as brightly coloured as your new additions.  He had some green and brown on him.  Not very descriptive, I'm sorry.  Those pictures I sent you for your care sheet was it.  I'm not sure if you could tell from them what kind he was.

----------


## John Clare

I'll dig those up.  That caresheet is back on the menu  :Wink: .

----------


## BG

I wonder how your tiny  ornates turned out. They were knockouts when they were young boring or not still beutiful speciments.

----------


## John Clare

Sadly I don't have them any more.

----------


## BG

:Frown:  They were very special frogs.


> Sadly I don't have them any more.

----------


## mike494

> This post is about the Ornate Horned Frogs (_Ceratophrys ornata_) I got this past week. 
> 
> I got this one last Sunday at a show - I was impressed by its size, considering how small they usually are when first sold. Of course when I opened the tub to show Kurt, the little fellow jumped straight out and fell about 4 feet onto the hard floor, on his back. He seemed to go into shock, going limp and all splayed out. Thankfully he made a full recovery. Kurt was surprised by how well such a chubby pacman could jump!
> 
> 
> 
> I semi-impulse bought this next one on Tuesday because he was mislabelled as a Cranwell's/Chacoan Horned Frog - _Ceratophrys cranwelli_ (or as the pet shop called him, "Green Pacman"). The mislabelling meant he was much cheaper than ornates are normally. I'm very happy with how much red he has:
> 
> 
> ...


  is it possible to bread _Ceratophrys ornata_ with _C. cranwelli ?_

----------


## falconez

Who knows...maybe Mikey will be able to answer in the next future  :Wink:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Yes, but it is a very rare occurrence. The offspring are called Orwells .

----------


## Namio

Hi John, I am glad you finally got on the Ceratophrys Bus. I'm a big fan of these frogs and I thought you've made the right choice because they are wonderful pets to have!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Hi John, I am glad you finally got on the Ceratophrys Bus. I'm a big fan of these frogs and I thought you've made the right choice because they are wonderful pets to have!


Sorry Namio. this is an old post that someone revived from the depths of 2009. It says above that he doesn't have them anymore. :Frown:

----------


## Namio

> Sorry Namio. this is an old post that someone revived from the depths of 2009. It says above that he doesn't have them anymore.


Thanks for letting me know =-(

----------

